# Recall! Return of the IRR (military memoir)



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm thrilled to announce the release of my new book!! It just went live today, and you are the first ones to know besides my wife. 


...only $.99 on Kindle!

Here is the official blurb:
"There hadn't been a full-scale recall of the Individual Ready Reserves since the Korean War in January of 1991. With the fall of the Berlin Wall and the collapse of the Soviet Union, many people believed it would take World War III to trigger a recall of the IRR. Many people were wrong.

They came from cities and farms and towns in every corner of the country. With only a few days' notice, they quit their jobs, dropped out of college, kissed their girlfriends or wives, and got on planes to Atlanta, Georgia with nothing but the clothes on their backs. They had long hair, beards, and bad attitudes. They descended by the thousands on Fort Benning, Georgia, and they were not happy about it at all.

In this entertaining, true story, the author relates his own experiences as one of the twenty-thousand IRR recalls who were ordered back to active duty in support of Operation Desert Storm. In a story reminiscent of "The Dirty Dozen" times ten thousand, the author takes you through the entire experience from beginning to end. He carries you along for the ride and explains exactly what it was like to be a recall. With the many IRR recalls over the last ten years of warfare, this first hand account could shed some light on how the current era of recalls began."

Here's some personalization. I released another book a while back called "SAT & BAF!" about my time in Germany as security for Pershing II nuclear missiles. It's been very well received by veterans and non-veterans alike. We lived some big history, and a lot of people thanked me for recording it. I decided that the big IRR recall was a good way to give people a taste of my writing style in an introductory form, so I started a book on that. This book flowed through my fingers. It is an engaging story. This is another piece of history I lived. I just read the "Read Inside" which cuts off around two paragraphs earlier than I would have hoped. That scene ends up hilarious!

"Recall!" is around 29,000 words (+/-) or about 150 pages of text in paperback. A paperback version is coming soon, but it is completely live on Kindle. I wasn't quite sure how this book would turn out when I started it, but I think it came out very good. It's an interesting read. This one's only $.99, so I hope you'll check it out! If anybody has any questions, feel free to ask.

Thanks everybody,
Doug DePew


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Doug, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, Ann!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been more than a week, so I'm moving this back up to the top. 

At only $.99, this book is an inexpensive way to learn about a little discussed bit of military history. I hope you check it out. 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, everybody! 

"Recall!" is still only $.99. The paperback version will be fully available very soon. 

The Kindle book was revised this weekend to correct some issues and make it match the final paperback proof. An e-mail to all previous customers should be sent this week to let you know about the revision. 

It's active right now with the newest revision. I hope some of you check it out~ It's still only $.99. 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been a while since I bumped this, so I'd better move it up in case somebody wants to check it out. It's still only $.99, too!

The paperback is now out. It's only $8.95 if anybody prefers that. If anybody has any questions or comments, I'd be happy to answer them. 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! It's been a while since I moved this up. I hope some of you check it out. A couple people have read it since the last post, and comments have been quite positive. 

I think it came out pretty darn good. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Word coming in on the book is very positive so far. It's an entertaining read, and at only $.99! 

I hope you'll check it out. 
Thanks, 
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! I haven't bumped this up in a while. 

I hope some of you will take a chance on this book for only $.99. I don't think you'll be disappointed. It's an entertaining read for a beautiful October day. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been a while, so I'm moving this back up for the weekend crowd. 

I hope you check it out and like it. It's still only $.99!  
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I guess this will bump back up for Halloween just in case somebody hasn't seen it who might be interested. I hope everybody's having a great week so far. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! It's been a while since I moved this one up. 

Hopefully somebody out there will take a chance on it at only $.99! I think it's a very good book. 
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

If anybody's looking for an entertaining, light read to fill up that new Kindle, you might check out my book "Recall! Return of the IRR". It's only $.99!! 

I believe you will enjoy it. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's another week, so I'm bumping "Recall! Return of the IRR" back up to the top. I hope you take a chance on it at $.99. 

Feedback has been extremely positive, but it still only has one review. A lot of people have told me they enjoyed it, though. I think you would, too. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, everybody! I hope you're having a great post-Christmas. 

If anybody's looking for a good $.99 book to load onto that new Kindle, you might check out "Recall! Return of the IRR". It's a memoir of my experiences as one of twenty-thousand Individual Ready Reservists recalled to active duty in support of Operation Desert Storm. 

It's fast paced, humorous, entertaining, and true. I hope you try it out and enjoy it. 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's time to move this back up to the top again. If you're looking for an entertaining book to load onto your new Kindle, this might be it. I hope you check it out! 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's looks like it's time to bump "Recall! Return of the IRR" back to the top of the page again. I hope you take a moment to check it out. At only $.99, it's a quick, entertaining read. 

I do not think you'll be sorry you read it. 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's time to bump "Recall! Return of the IRR" back to the top. If you haven't checked it out, I hope you at least sample it. At only $.99, I don't think you'd be sorry you read it. 

It's a fast-paced, interesting book. 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

"Recall!" got a great new customer review this week. I'm proud of it!  

"5.0 out of 5 stars A fascinating journey!, February 7, 2012 
By Robert Peter Thompson (Apple Valley, MN) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Recall!: Return of the IRR (Paperback) 
As a Vietnam veteran, author of the book: "Everything Happened in Vietnam: The Year of the Rat", and subject to recall upon termination of my enlistment with the Marine Corps in 1969, I remember that itchy feeling just below the surface of my conscious thoughts as I adjusted to life as a civilian back into The World. What if? What if I was called back up and sent back into war. How would I react? Mr. DePew takes the reader on just such a journey when after discharge from the Army and having nestled back into `the good life' with prospects of an exciting career in the music industry, he finds himself unexpectedly staring at a piece of paper from good old Uncle Sam telling him: "We want you back". It was not a request.

This book is a fascinating journey from the high jinks of life in a Florida music studio college to reunion with the reality and rigors of life on Army Time, with an assortment of not so happy recalled veterans and the adjustment and metamorphosis back into the physical, mental and emotional state and unit cohesion of a fighting unit ready for combat. Often funny, sometimes profane, but thoroughly captivating. I enjoyed the ride."


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Sales have been good this month. I'm hoping "Recall!" is starting to find its audience. 

If you'd like to check it out, it's still only $.99!! 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Last chance to pick up "Recall! Return of the IRR" on leap day!! 

I hope you take a chance on it at only $.99. 

Here's the latest review. 

5.0 out of 5 stars I loved it!, February 25, 2012 
By The Kindle Book Review - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Recall!: Return of the IRR (Paperback) 
This book is today's non-fiction equivalent of Joseph Heller's Catch-22.

I wasn't aware that discharged military personnel were expected to be available for emergency recall. Here was a man who had served his country in the Army for four years and was discharged. He began a new civilian life, but several months later, he was recalled to active duty. Hello Desert Shield and Desert Storm. Apparently, thousands of people were recalled. Wrong uniforms were issued, ranks were ignored, and money was handled haphazardly. Seasoned veterans were sent to a facility for new recruits. No one knew how to behave or what was expected. There were no barracks, no orders, and no specific retraining. The author made sure that confusing military terminology was explained, as were the nicknames for some facets of military life.

Despite leaving a new future with good prospects; a 3-ring circus at Ft. Benning, GA; and walking pneumonia, the author made me believe in the truth of the patriotism of almost everyone he served with.

This book was definitely written from a guy's perspective, but I think it crosses the gender divide.

I received this book for free in order to review it for the website The Kindle Book Review. I am in no way connected to the author or his publisher(s).

-- Java Davis

Maybe you'd like it, too? 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

I found both of them pretty entertaining, certainly worth the $0.99 I paid. One nice thing about the rise of e-books is that I'm finding a lot of interesting memoirs that wouldn't have been picked up by a print publisher.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Edward M. Grant said:


> I found both of them pretty entertaining, certainly worth the $0.99 I paid. One nice thing about the rise of e-books is that I'm finding a lot of interesting memoirs that wouldn't have been picked up by a print publisher.


Thank you, sir. I'm glad you enjoyed them!!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

This is the last day of Read an Ebook week at Smashwords! "Recall! Return of the IRR" is being offered free over there for the sale. Run over and pick it up if you'd like to check it out. 
Recall! Return of the IRR at Smashwords

There are many other super books being offered for free or discounted, also!! If you aren't familiar with Smashwords, they have e-books in all different formats. You should check them out. They have a ton of great deals.

I hope everybody's having a great weekend. It's a beautiful day here. I just planted two new peach trees.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it's been a while since this book has moved back to the top. I guess it's time for a bump! 

I hope some readers out there are taking a chance on this interesting story for only $.99. It's fast-paced and entertaining. I think it's a story worth telling. Thanks to everyone for your support, and I hope you're having a great week so far. 
Thank you,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, everyone!! It's my birthday today. 

Why not check out "Recall! Return of the IRR" for a present?? I think you'll enjoy it if you do.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Yay! The latest customer review for "Recall! Return of the IRR" was just posted. It's great!! Here's an excerpt and a link to the full review if you'd like to check it out. 


"I had the pleasure of reading Author DOUG DePEW'S "SAT & BAF: Memories of a Tower Rat", and could not wait to read his new novel; "RECALL: Return of the IRR". Anyone who has served in the United States Army, Air Force, Marine Corps Navy and Coast Guard will definitely enjoy both books. A walk down memory lane to jog your memories, rejuvenate your feelings of brotherhood for those with whom you served, and experienced all the "B_ _ _ S _ _ _", the "HURRY UP . . . and WAIT" of military life. One thing that came across loud and clear in Mr. DePew's "RECALL: Return of the IRR" is his pride in the United States of America, and his trust and love for the members of his unit(s)."
Michael Phelps
Author Miami Shores, Florida

Reviews of "Recall! Return of the IRR"

Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it's been quite a while since I bumped this back up to the top, so here goes. 

>bump<

It's still only $.99!! I hope you'll take a peek. 

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

On May 1, the price of "Recall!" will go up to $2.99 to be more in line with comparable titles. If you'd like a chance to check it out while it's still at the low price of $.99, you have a couple more days. 

Just wanted to let everybody know. Thanks to all of you that have purchased it. I truly appreciate your business, and I hope you enjoyed the book. 

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! It's been a couple weeks since I've bumped this back up to the top, so here goes. 

I hope you'll consider this book. It's quite different from most military memoirs and should appeal to a wide audience. You'll find a rare bit of history inside packaged in a fast-paced, humorous read. I hope some of you will take a moment to sample it. 

Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! Here it is another week. I'm just bumping this back to the top for anyone who hasn't seen it. 

I hope you'll take a moment to check it out. If you enjoy military memoirs or funny books, this one fits the bill. 

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to June, everybody! "Recall!" just got another review from BookAddict and a review is scheduled soon with the reviewer. 

I'm excited about it!! Here's the review. 

5.0 out of 5 stars A Fascinating Glimpse Into Military Life, May 29, 2012 
By BookAddict (FL) 

This book is a fascinating glimpse into the life of an ex-military man who is recalled to service when war once again threatens to erupt. We see the total disruption to the life he'd been building. Then we travel with him to his new military base and feel the instant camaraderie between these men who'd been pulled back from their civilian lives.

I've never been in the military. My husband is ex-Army, though we got married after he'd been out for several years. I don't have much background in military jargon, but I didn't find that a problem with this book. DePew clarifies his terminology so that anyone can understand.

This is an interesting read for those with military background, or for anyone who'd like to understand what it's like for these men and women who put their lives on the line for us each and every day.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, everybody! I did an interview with Darcia Helle for Quiet Fury Books concerning "Recall!" and some other assorted things. She's the one who did the review up there. After she read the book, she requested an interview. I hope you'll check it out. It came out great.

Music, Military, and Doug DePew

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I'm back from Mexico! We had a wonderful anniversary in Puerto Vallarta and we're already planning our next trip. It's a lovely part of the world. 

I hope you'll take a minute to check out "Recall! Return of the IRR" if you're looking for a great Independence Day read. It'll keep you entertained. 

Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

"Recall!" got a terrific new review today from a Vine Voice Reviewer at Amazon. I'm very proud of it. Here it is if you'd like to check it out.

Forgotten Aspect of Gulf War I

While you're there, I hope you'll check out the book! 


Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been a while since I bumped this back up, so here goes "bump". I hope some of you will take a peek at this book, read the reviews, and maybe even try it out! 

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

This weekend seems like as good a time as any to check out "Recall! Return of the IRR"! It tells my experiences as part of 20,000 individual ready reservists recalled to active duty in support of Operation Desert Storm. We were a historic event, and I'm sharing my view of it. 

Besides that, it's a pretty funny book. 

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, here it is another week. Time to bump this up so people have the opportunity to read this untold history of Gulf War I. I'm confident that you'll find it entertaining as well as enlightening. 

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

"Recall! Return of the IRR" just got a great new review on Amazon this week! I hope everyone out there's having a super day. 

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been a long time since I bumped this up. Here goes:

>Bump<

There, that feels better. Now if anybody'd like to take a peek at the book, please do. If you read it, I truly hope you enjoy it. 

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Time to bump this up again. I hope anybody who hasn't looked at it will have a peek. It's an entertaining and true book. 

Doug


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Haven't moved this up in a month! I hope you'll check it out.

On an unrelated side note, here's a new song by my oldest friend in the world. She just finished cutting the CD. The mastering just got finished last weekend, and she's already had airplay. This is one of her originals, and she is amazing!! I just love this girl. She's also a TON of fun to hang around...and funny! I hope you'll give her a listen if you like Christmas music. This is a very unusual song. It's her debut. She has another original on there if you like this one. This is her lifelong dream, and I'm watching it come true. It has been an incredible summer and fall watching, sometimes helping, sometimes supporting...just being around it. I've had a ton of fun, and now the songs are ready if you'd like to hear what she can do. All vocals and lyrics are by her. The music, engineering, and arrangements were by her producer. A group of assorted Nashville musicians played. It came out GREAT! Everybody take care.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't bumped this back up since Christmas!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Christmas time again!!


----------

